# Big Pharma prescriptions including painkillers,antidepressants plummeting as seniors



## Dude111 (May 10, 2015)

> Use of many prescription drugs has plummeted following the legalization of medical marijuana, according to a study conducted by researchers from the University of Georgia and published in the journal Health Affairs.
> 
> The researchers found that Medicare prescriptions fell for conditions that can be treated by cannabis, including anxiety, depression, pain, nausea, psychosis, seizures, sleep disorders and spasticity. Prescriptions for other types of drugs, such as blood-thinners, remained unchanged. This led the researchers to conclude that legalization led directly to the changing prescription habits. [more]


www.naturalnews.com/054781_medical_marijuana_Big_Pharma_prescriptions.html

No surprise..... The cost of medical care in the USA is insane!!

That explains why its been made illegal---the drug companies were afraid that cannabis would be used rather than their poisons and bribed the lawmakers to criminalise it


----------



## KathyCookGoddess (Jul 12, 2016)

The results of their study could have been skewed by the fact that many people are getting drugs without a prescription from online pharmacies overseas. The ridiculously high price of prescription drugs in the US has made the market shoot itself in the foot.


----------

